# Im gonna teach my horses how to do this!



## Icrazyaboutu

Watch the whole thing! I am sooo amazed!


----------



## Domino13011

Haha that might take you a while..dozer would kill you...haha


----------



## ShutUpJoe

That's awesome!


----------



## paintluver

That is amazing!

But I don't think I would lay under my horse though...


----------



## gypsygirl

that is amazing !!


----------



## mom2pride

Definitely ultimate communication with your horse


----------



## bubblegum

thats brilliant, such a well trained horse


----------



## sillybunny11486

The horse looks pretty ****ed. and some of those things are dangerous.


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy

That is amazing. Look how gentle his is with his hands... I want to be this guys best friend.


----------



## ChevyPrincess

Wow! That is amazing! I love it! The horse did look rather annoyed when backing, but all horses seem to be annoyed when doing that, lol. =] He seemed to like the jumping and laying down =]


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901

Wow... that is just beautiful. You have to do it just right though, cause it can go terribly wrong... I would have loved to do that with my mare when she was younger! It'd be great to see you do that with Dozer lol


----------



## boxer

that is so amazing, a beautiful bond, ultimate communication. I hope I can someday have communication even half as good as that with my mare, so far we are starting with the very basics of just following me without a leadrope attached! lol.


----------



## zanyoutthere

Absolutly amazing! I'm a trick trainer...but only bridless, and saddless training, lol not half as good as him!!


----------



## BaliDoll

WOW!!!!! O.O if i didn't live 40 miles away away from my horse, and didn't have a job, i'd love to spend the kind of time it takes to have a horse TRUST you that much to do all of that. wow, i'm in awe.


----------



## lillie

why on earth would you want to inflict all of that on your horse. cant stand the man- the horses looks like he has had every bit of spirit taken out of him, is in pain and extremely unhappy. what a life he must have to endure.


----------



## zanyoutthere

^^^. I can assure u the horse is in no pain what-so-ever, trick training makes it a good bond for horse and rider


----------



## iridehorses

sillybunny11486 said:


> The horse looks pretty ****ed. and some of those things are dangerous.


Not at all ........... and yes.


----------



## gypsygirl

yeah if he was that mad or in pain he wouldnt have done it, its not like you can force a horse to do something like that, esp with out any tack !


----------



## iridehorses

lillie said:


> why on earth would you want to inflict all of that on your horse. cant stand the man- the horses looks like he has had every bit of spirit taken out of him, is in pain and extremely unhappy. what a life he must have to endure.


Are we watching the same video? If you look carefully at the horse, he is totally relaxed and comfortable.

Saying that all his spirit is taken from him is like saying that about any horse that comes in contact with man. We saddle, or harness them, make them move in the direction we want via reins, we move them to our speed etc. What is the difference?


----------



## VanillaBean

wow! ! ! I want the horse! ! !


----------



## lillie

sorry disagree, tricks are fine until they are taken to excess, and this guy takes it too far.


----------



## gypsygirl

lillie said:


> sorry disagree, tricks are fine until they are taken to excess, and this guy takes it too far.


fair enough if you dont want to do that with your horse. but why cant he ?


----------



## lillie

well, obviously he can, but the point i am making is that that is a lot of training and getting a horse to do things that arent really part of the horses pysche, it goes too far imo .some of it is against a horses nature, so what i am saying is that if anyone has concerns about what a horse is made to do, they should question it, hence i am saying that its not good for a horse to have to go to the lengths this horse is going, ie. i am questioning it


----------



## iridehorses

lillie said:


> well, obviously he can, but the point i am making is that that is a lot of training and getting a horse to do things that arent really part of the horses pysche, it goes too far imo .some of it is against a horses nature,


... and riding or driving a horse is part of his psyche - part of his nature? Anything we do with a horse is against his natural instincts.


----------



## lillie

the point i am making is that this man takes it all too far. for instance, to see him rolling his horse over from upside down on the floor is un- natural, a horse in this position is vulnerable in nature, a horse in this position is dead, so to make his horse do it over and over again is mental torture, let alone not being that good for his joints, etc. i actually cant even watch this man, i find it too painful


----------



## strawboss

i believe lillie is not who she says she is. i don't believe she has a horse or rides or drives. i don't believe she knows anything about horses and is a peta person in disguise. i believe she is one of those persons who believe that an animal should be left alone by humans.
my horse would love for me to play with him like that. that's getting real and personal with your horse and if they like you they will like playing with you like that. what i wish is that i could train a horse to that level. i never have, but i've played with my horse plenty and he loves it and me for it. sometimes i let him play too much and have to stop. he's a stallion and gets carried away sometimes.


----------



## savvylover112

strawboss said:


> i believe lillie is not who she says she is. i don't believe she has a horse or rides or drives. i don't believe she knows anything about horses and is a peta person in disguise. i believe she is one of those persons who believe that an animal should be left alone by humans.


Okay you can't just assume things about people when you don't even know them at all.


----------



## gypsygirl

lillie said:


> the point i am making is that this man takes it all too far. for instance, to see him rolling his horse over from upside down on the floor is un- natural, a horse in this position is vulnerable in nature, a horse in this position is dead, so to make his horse do it over and over again is mental torture, let alone not being that good for his joints, etc. i actually cant even watch this man, i find it too painful


having someone jump up onto their back is very un natural as well ! & we do that all the time =D


----------



## lillie

strawboss; what sort of an idiot remark is that? granted , i am at times ashamed to be a horsewoman, primarily because of how other horse owners portray themselves. but i definately am what i say i am and i would hazard a guess that there are quite a lot of horsemen and women who have a lot of years, knowledge and experience, as well as others who just plain love horses, who agree with me, and just cant be bothered to post thier opinion. what i have said on this post is just my opinion, i have a right to say it, and if you disagree with it fine by me, but to say im not real is foolish and bigoted in the extreme.


----------



## lillie

hmm strawboss, just checked your page, and like me, you dont seem to have listed any info about yourself or your horse; am i to assume that you are living in a world of fantasy, or shall i just take you at face value and think you like to give info about yourself as and when it is appropriate. get a life, mate, and if you have a differing opinion to mine, get and express it, dont make snide accusations!


----------



## strawboss

ok, it is possible that i over stated my feelings. on the subject of horse abuse i get sensitive. people have stated that riding a horse is horse abuse, and such nonsense just frost my cookies. have you ever seen a horse roll on it's back and wiggle and scratch? seen one just roll back and forth?
there is nothing that scares a horse as bad as having a cart or buggy or anything else attached behind it for the first time. it scares the poop out of them. if you drive you aught to know that. to say you just can't watch that guy do that to that horse makes me wonder what you can watch.
if you really did go to my page you saw i grew up on a farm, am a combat vet, have 12 horses etc. i do have a life and don't have much time to get on this forum. mostly when i do i'm disappointed with what i read. i did love the video and would like to train my cow chasing and trail riding buddy, and friend (mordekhai the yankee, "yank" a foundation quarter horse stallion) to do some of those things. he'd love it and we'd have great fun showing off our stuff for the folks who stop by.

if i offended you,(and i recon i did) i truly apologize. i just get angry with this animal abuse stuff and the people who spout it.
again, forgive me my rant and i'll try to restrain myself in the future.


----------



## ridergirl23

lillie said:


> the point i am making is that this man takes it all too far. for instance, to see him rolling his horse over from upside down on the floor is un- natural, a horse in this position is vulnerable in nature, a horse in this position is dead, so to make his horse do it over and over again is mental torture, let alone not being that good for his joints, etc. i actually cant even watch this man, i find it too painful


ya it really looks like that horse is going through mental torture (sarcasm) im sorry but, if you look at that horse you can telll he is calm and happy to do anything for that guy. some horses would hate that, my horse for instance, would not do that. but that is because she has lived in the mountains in a massive pasture all her life, so she knows about mtn. lions. but ive met alot of horses that would love to roll over, even sit in somebodys lap if they could. sorry but, if your going to bash something, bash horse slaughter or real abuse.  but i can tell you right now, that horse feels totally safe with that guy, the horse would probably not do it if a stranger asked him to.


----------



## iridehorses

OK folks, enough is enough concerning outright insults. An opinion is for each of us to have but not when it is aimed directly at a member. That is simply not allowed. 

Let's get back on track or this thread is over.


----------



## lillie

ok strawboss, if that is an apology i accept it,and ditto from me.. and i did visit your page but i definately didnt see anything on it? ( i will look again) as to driving; yes i spend monthes training a horse to drive so it is not frightened; in actual fact horses do seem to drive easier than they ride- i think they find it easier, but of course not all horses like to be driven. the thing is i am not against teaching a horse tricks, which is what you all seem to assume i am saying on this thread. i couldnt care less if a horse learns to bow, shake hands, count,answer the phone, stand on a podium, rollover, blah, blah, blah. my last horse did most of that- all i said was that in my opinion this man takes it too far to the extreme. and to those of you who say the horse is relaxed and happy, no, i dont think he does, as it goes on he looks totally switched off and miserable, but that is only my opinion, which i wont bother to post again on this thread.


----------



## Rissa

Do ya'll really think that horse looks mad?

My own horse puts his ears back like that when we are learning things. I call them his "thinking" ears. I know he's not mad or in pain, it's just how he is.

His concentrating ears.


----------



## Bojangles

Here another fan of Honza Blaha!


----------



## Thelma

that horse is not mad!! the horse would never do those things if he where in pain or ****d off!! but this is gonna take a looong time to work on!! but the connection between them two is beautiful and full of love, that shows!! <3


----------



## Allison Finch

lillie said:


> why on earth would you want to inflict all of that on your horse. cant stand the man- the horses looks like he has had every bit of spirit taken out of him, is in pain and extremely unhappy. what a life he must have to endure.


You are kidding....right?

This horse is neither angry or in pain, IMO.
Watch how he is constantly licking his lips. Not something done by angry pained horses.


----------



## Allison Finch

lillie said:


> the point i am making is that this man takes it all too far. for instance, *to see him rolling his horse over from upside down on the floor is un- natural, a horse in this position is vulnerable in nature*, a horse in this position is dead, so to make his horse do it over and over again is mental torture, let alone not being that good for his joints, etc. i actually cant even watch this man, i find it too painful


I think that was the point...to show how totally that horse trusted his partner. He is totally relaxed during the exercise. BTW, you have never seen your horse roll? They really seem relaxed when they do it and actually seem to like it, in my experience :twisted:


----------



## luvmyperch

If anyone is experiencing pain, it's the guy jumping bareback! LOL! Ha Ha! I love his videos. That horse is amazing!


----------



## Allison Finch

luvmyperch said:


> If anyone is experiencing pain, it's the guy jumping bareback! LOL! Ha Ha! I love his videos. That horse is amazing!



Ha!! Yeah....OUCH! Being female, there are some things that escape my notice!


----------



## Honeysuga

Beautiful video. I used to roll my pony like that and he had no problems, he would start dosing after a few seconds of it... That horse is amazing, and the man training him is too.

I wonder what other training the horse has, like did the guy do this from the ground up or use an already startrd horse? Either way it is amazing.

The horse is in no pain, those are indeed "thinking ears", he is focused on his trainer. His expresion is relaxed and calm the whole time. When he is backing I think he is just trying to pay extra attention so as to not step on his trainer. I would rather see this any day instead of rolkur training or a person trying to accomplish the same concepts with a whip, bit, and spurs.

Lovely.


----------



## gypsygirl

Honeysuga said:


> Beautiful video. I used to roll my pony like that and he had no problems, he would start dosing after a few seconds of it... That horse is amazing, and the man training him is too.
> 
> I wonder what other training the horse has, like did the guy do this from the ground up or use an already startrd horse? Either way it is amazing.
> 
> The horse is in no pain, those are indeed "thinking ears", he is focused on his trainer. His expresion is relaxed and calm the whole time. When he is backing I think he is just trying to pay extra attention so as to not step on his trainer. I would rather see this any day instead of rolkur training or a person trying to accomplish the same concepts with a whip, bit, and spurs.
> 
> Lovely.


im pretty sure he did all or at least most of the training. i know for sure he started working with that horse in 1997 when the horse was 3.

if the horse was really unhappy he could have kicked him when he was 'trotting' behind him haha seeing has he didnt....


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl

wow!! there was some major trust there!! amazing!


----------



## my2geldings

That was pretty crazy. That horse had a gorgeous natural piaffe :lol: pretty neat video. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gypsygirl

he is amazing ! i wish i could meet him & see gaston in person ! how cool would that be ?

im starting to *try* and teach my mare some of these !


----------



## girl_on_black_pony

Awesome! I wish I had that sort of time! I mean, I spend alot of time with my horses, but its not totally natural and pretty! I bet alot of you have a great bond with your horses too, it's just not expressed in this way 

Ah, I confuse myself too


----------



## yeahhIridetbs

That is so cool! I wish I knew how to teach that to my horse! I wonder how he even did that anyways...


----------



## juneau

WOW! I just read that whole thread and Just WOW! That person is a real Hippocratic. I mean really................ Other than getting that off my chest. I'm teaching my horse to fallow my steps as I go!!!! its so fun and she loves it. She always up my butt anyways HAHA.


----------



## Attitude05

that was fantastic


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

I was pretty sure you guys would like it... haha


----------



## Cheshire

That was beautiful. Talk about communication! Just the smallest cue or lightest touch...

Lovely, lovely animal. I didn't see any tension at all. He wasn't forcing the horse to do anything...he was practically falling asleep in some of the ground excerises. It is true, some horses would be more open to this sort of thing than others. Nothing we really do with them is "natural". They did not evolve to carry us or pull stuff. But what it all boils down to is communication and trust. Two vital things in any horse-human partnership, which this man was demonstrating at one of its most refined levels.


----------

